# Calendrier : les couleurs changent toutes seules via iCloud



## Djahaz (9 Octobre 2013)

Depuis aujourd'hui, les calendriers changent de couleur tous seuls. Quand je remets l'ancienne couleur, Calendrier la prend, mais quelques secondes après, la modifie.


----------



## Larme (9 Octobre 2013)

J'ai rencontré la même chose sur _iCal_ avec mon calendrier personnel (passé d'orange à bleu clair), le tout avec Lion...
P'têt' un soucis d'iCloud, car ce dernier est synchronisé.


----------



## omni (9 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

idem, changement de couleur sur le mac de mon calendrier perso. Mac sous SL.
Par contre, sur Ipad = OK.
Calendrier via icloud.
Je viens d'essayer de modifier la couleur directement sur Icloud = impossible !!!!


----------



## Xandalf (11 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,
je rencontre exactement le même problème depuis deux ou trois jours : la couleur de mon calendrier Travail est passée du vert au violet, si je la modifie sur mon MBA ou sur iPhone elle repasse au violet après quelques secondes et sur iCloud => impossible.
Un dysfonctionnement dans les serveurs d'Apple certainement...
Au passage cette couleur violette est juste illisible.


----------



## pascalformac (11 Octobre 2013)

c'est un bug ( lié à icloud)
donc attendre qu'Apple corrige 

en fait c'est la deuxieme version du bug 
( il était apparu en Aout, et vite corrigé mi Aout)


------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur-squatteur (ici Aliboron) : _
*Et puisqu'on est dans les soucis de synchronisation via iCloud, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------



## -Bruno- (12 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

Même problème chez moi. Mon calendrier "perso" en vert se met tout seul en bleu.
Si j'essaye de repasser à la couleur d'origine, ça ne fonctionne que quelques secondes, le temps de la synchronisation.
Directement sur le site d'iCloud, le changement est impossible. Même en sélectionnant la couleur verte, on repasse automatiquement au bleu.
Par contre, sur l'iPhone, pas de problème ça reste vert:mouais:


----------



## cedric78 (13 Octobre 2013)

Même problème également. En espérants qu'ils le corrige vite.


----------



## Balti (14 Octobre 2013)

Exactement le même souci pour moi.


----------



## skraaaa (14 Octobre 2013)

Idem pour moi !!!!!


----------



## Alias (14 Octobre 2013)

Pareil chez moi, mon calendrier "Travail" est passé de bleu à rose : c'est très moche et ça jure avec le (red) case de mon iPhone !!!


----------



## da capo (14 Octobre 2013)

J'ai pu trouver au moins 2 discussions sur le support Apple dont certaines datent de plusieurs mois maintenant.

Pas de réponse officielle pour le moment.

Je crois qu'il n'est inutile de sauvegarder régulièrement nos données de Calendrier localement car ça sent le service web qui yoyote.


----------



## alpha47 (15 Octobre 2013)

Même problème avec des couleurs aléatoires horribles et/ou illisibles. C'est agaçant parce que c'est justement mon calendrier le plus utilisé et partagé
Mais que fait la police ???
Avec le sourire cela va s'arranger


----------



## da capo (16 Octobre 2013)

A l'évidence, tout le monde a présenté son plus beau sourire parce que mes calendriers ont retrouvé leurs couleurs.

Reste plus qu'à corriger les lenteurs de synchro de la boite mail.


----------

